# ksc/uasc



## steve mcdougall (Jul 11, 2012)

To dick leitch, bill darell sends his regards his memory has returned in his words it was a great voyagehe remembers crossing the line in the indian ocean, and all that. he reckons the 3/e was called bill from scotland, the captains name was murdoch. All the best steve.


----------

